# First time using Clay Mitt



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi,
I have just got a G3 clay mitt. The instructions say to use their Detailing spray as a lubricant. Others suggest just using a shampoo mix.
Am I OK with shampoo? Do I make it extra strong to aid lubrication?
I now I need to go really easy and not press the mitt against the paint.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Fine with shampoo. Don't forget to use on the windows first before using on your paint.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Clay lube products are designed to add extra lubricity but you can use shampoo as clay lube. My suggestion is that you change water after wash with a fresh mix of water+shampoo and like jukefan said first on windows to soften the mitt before you move on paint. Like you said little to no pressure and be sure you have loads of lube on the surface.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Even if you do go a bit heavy handed the little rubber marks it can leave come straight off with a quick polish. 
You can't go wrong with these very simple to use just keep rinsing after ever panel. 

Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

You can use any mix that will make the rubber face of the mitt glide smoothly over the paintwork - that is what it is all about. Any Quick Detailer will work perfectly, as will any slippery shampoo mix.

As you say, go easy and lightly. The way to do it is to wear the mitt with the rubber side face down - turn your hand over and use the other side to scoop up soapy suds from the bucket and slop them onto the bit of paintwork you are working on - then turn your hand back and use the rubber side to go to work on the paint.

What happens is that when you come to surface containments, the mitt will change from gliding smoothly to feeling a bit like you are using Sandpaper and will feel like its grinding across the paintwork ! - Dont worry though, just slosh some extra lube on ( Oh Matron ) and just gently and slowly go back and forth over that area, in different directions, until the mitt glides smoothly again.

The return to smooth gliding means you have loosened the bonded contaminents in that area and you can move onto another area.

Take your time - it should take you about 30 to 45 minutes to go around a car if it needs a good claying.

As said previously - try the mitt out on your glass first - as that will have bonded contaminents and will allow you to get a feel for the mitt.

Enjoy !


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> You can use any mix that will make the rubber face of the mitt glide smoothly over the paintwork - that is what it is all about. Any Quick Detailer will work perfectly, as will any slippery shampoo mix.
> 
> As you say, go easy and lightly. The way to do it is to wear the mitt with the rubber side face down - turn your hand over and use the other side to scoop up soapy suds from the bucket and slop them onto the bit of paintwork you are working on - then turn your hand back and use the rubber side to go to work on the paint.
> 
> ...


Perfect instructions for the mitt!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

g3 clay mitt is awesome! id never used any type of clay before i read on here how easy it was with the mitt. just used autofinesse glide clay lube with mine..have fun man


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Fantastic advise as usual. Thanks.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Great instructions for the G3, need to try my one out!


----------



## gpf1973 (Dec 3, 2015)

Picked up a Code Clean clay mitt at the NEC a few weeks ago and it worked like a dream with Meguiars lube, much quicker than normal claying. Don't know about the G3 mitt, but Code suggest it's good for 80ish cars depending on their size. Almost made claying enjoyable.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Well all I have to say is WHAOOO!

With the help from you guys I had the confidence to get out and use my new G3 Clay Mitt on my wife's car. It had been washed several times earlier between application of various cleaning products.
I thought the car was clean.
Well - after using the mitt I can say it was nowhere near clean. while claying, the shampoo lubricant I was using turned brown.
The paint changes colour before my eyes. It is now blue again.
There really must have been load of much caked into the paint.
I actually found it very satisfying to do as the gritty feeling turned to smooth. The door bottoms were the worst.

I am a total convert to claying (well using a mitt anyway). Just incredible.

Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

Glad you got on well with it and can see the plus side to using it. Had mine 2 years now I think and it's still in great condition and still works fantastically. Best purchase I think!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

You will find the car doesn't hold onto dirt as easily now the paint is clean and smooth again. It should stay looking cleaner for longer.


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Not used mine yet!
Car is being fixed so when it's back and I get a half decent weekend that's my next job, quick question, for lube what shampoo mix did you use just a stronger less watery mix?
ta


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I used mine the other day too.
It's incredible.
Will never be using a clay bar agaon


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> You will find the car doesn't hold onto dirt as easily now the paint is clean and smooth again. It should stay looking cleaner for longer.


Especially when I polish and wax it tomorrow.


----------



## keizysaan (Oct 8, 2015)

Just bought these today, treating my vxr to a deep spring clean when the weather settles abit! How much easier than using the clay bar do you guys find it?


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

I have never used a clay car, but using the G3 Clay Mitt for the first time was a breeze.


----------

